# Dogs



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Would just like to remind everyone to take care of their dogs. It is very warm out and even though it is suppose to cool off this weekend your dog can easily get heat stroke. Everyone will be excited about the opener so go slow and you don't walk by birds as many birds and you will give your dogs a chance to work and make sure they have plenty of water. I would assume that some have not been training you dogs so if your dog is not in good shape don't work him to death. Also check him over as the day progresses to remove burrs etc. He is your best asset so treat him the he deserves! A little aspirin and Vit C will help him recover after a tough day.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Sorry I didn't proof read my post! It is suppose to be written in English!


----------

